# What replacement head would you like to see most?



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

A Lon Chaney phantom head for the Aurora POTO kit.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Linda Lovelace
Mcdee


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

...and I second that with a full body cast as well!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

An accurate likeness of Karloff as the Monster for Moebius' Frankenstein kit.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

I'd like to see one for the Zorro kit.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

Funny, this is what I've benn messing with. Old build that I'm revisiting. The head is Deadham Productions for the Polar Lights kit. Eyes aren't right yet,but seemed on topic, so here's a quick pic...:wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Spock for the Spock and snakes kit....


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Wonder Woman: Linda Carter replacement head

The Victim: Just a better sculpt. Yes, I appreciate the kit that's available, but, some better choices would be... better. :freak:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Aurora Creature from the Black Lagoon 1/8. The weakest part of a great kit. I have the replacement from postumus prod and it's better but not a home run at all.

Dark Shadows Barnabas Collins for the MPC repop. The original ...for me...well...sucks! Thats my opinion and I'm sticking to it! Mark did great build up's for the I-Hobby display but in my opinion they look great because of Mark's skill as a painter. Not the sculpt's themselves. I have an original boxed unbuilt kit and like I said...the likeness sucks.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Witch (like the box art).


----------



## BadRonald (Jun 2, 2000)

Shemp for the P.L. Stooges.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Trek Ace said:


> The Witch (like the box art).


This is likely number one on my list too. That head included in the box is rather atrocious and the nose on it is totally warped. Also the head on the Polar Lights Phantom with the organ but I picked up a replacement head for that one from a guy on here that really is a perfect rendition of the Lon Cheney Phantom.

Bob K.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

I would say one for the Wolfman, but since the whole figure is more of a werewolf than THE Wolf Man, I'm with Habu on a new 1/8 Creech head or a Forgotten Prisoner head like the boxart.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd like to see an accurate likeness of Clayton Moore for the Lone Ranger kit!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

There is a very good Karloff, of the test make up for Frankenstein, spot on. I would have to go for a replacement head for Moebius Invisible Man. The early scene with the hair piece and the goggles on. The coller and tie would be replaced as well. Dick Tracy should have a better likeness to the strip, Blacula replacement head with parts for aurora Phantom of the Opera, Aurora repop, has allready, Claude Rains Invisible Man, Vincent Price The Tingler, and Peter Cushing Baron Frankenstein, one more should be, with extra parts, Dr. Phibes, something to chew on until the next Chiller.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The Aurora repop I was speaking of was, Dr, Jekyell as Mr. Hyde.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Green Hornet for the Dick Tracey kit


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd snap up a replacement head for the Moebius Frankenstein kit in a heartbeat. It sits in the box until I find another head or can wrap my head around re-sculpting the one supplied.

MattL


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

Charles Laughton head for Aurora/PL Hunchback


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Sean Connery (circa Goldfinger, 1964) head for the PL repop.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

There is a very good Sean Connery replacement head also Odd Job. Both come with very cool nameplates, 007 logo. Spockr, look at earlier post.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I like the Posthumous Creature head alot. Here is a pic of my build-up of an Aurora/PL Creature using the Posthumous head and plate. At one time Jimmy Flintstone and Lunatic Fringe offered Creature heads as well. Second pic is a work in progress shot of a Ricou Browning/underwater version replacement for the Moebius/MOTM Creature. SHOULD be available soon... For more info, please email me at [email protected] PLEASE do not share or repost this image on other forums! :thumbsup:
THANKS!
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

For the Aurora Dracula Count Chockula


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

HabuHunter32 said:


> ...in my opinion they look great because of Mark's skill as a painter. Not the sculpt's themselves...


Thanks, Habu. Don't want to toot my own horn, but I worked from photos of Barnabas and the Werewolf I got off the Internet to try and push them into better likenesses with paint. The point being, you're right - the heads really could be better.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

*Perfection!!*



Bwain no more said:


> I like the Posthumous Creature head alot. Here is a pic of my build-up of an Aurora/PL Creature using the Posthumous head and plate. At one time Jimmy Flintstone and Lunatic Fringe offered Creature heads as well. Second pic is a work in progress shot of a Ricou Browning/underwater version replacement for the Moebius/MOTM Creature. SHOULD be available soon... For more info, please email me at [email protected] PLEASE do not share or repost this image on other forums! :thumbsup:
> THANKS!
> Tom Parker
> Cult of Personality Productions


This is truly a the all time best replacement head i have seen in a very long time 1st rate work !!! Make one gor the 1/8 kit as well !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tracy; thanks, I am VERY happy with the Gillman head. Sculpt is by Ray Santoleri (who also sculpted the Universal Monster head knockers for NECA). No plans at this time for a 1/8 Creature head, but Ray will be doing a Johnathan Frid head for the MPC/Round 2 Barnabas kit (and MAYBE a Ben Cross head as well; any interest? :thumbsup
Tom


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A better head for the MPC Barnabas kit might be all that kit needs to be considered a fine kit.Does anyone have that kit and disagree.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Not me. I was surprised by the fine detail in Barnabas' clothing (the texture of the Werewolf's sweater is a little heavy for the scale), how well the hands were rendered, the overall stance of the figure, etc. From the neck down, both figures rival the best Aurora monsters. Yet heads of both models are the biggest disappointment.

This is not to say that they are unusable out of the box. And if a modeler has some fair skill at sculpting, he or she can make the heads quite presentable. Or one can wait for the aftermarket items that will surely follow the release of the models.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

im considering sculpting a replacement head for big franky. ive seen the glenn strange, and i was thinking of doing a fred gwynne, if theres enough interest.
if anyone would be interested, shoot me a PM.


----------



## spideydroogy (Oct 15, 2010)

I would like to have a Dracula (Bela) head for the Revell kit and a monster head for the Moebius Frankenstein kit.


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

New heads for all of the Addar Planet of the Apes kits.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

With the wave of reissues and repops, I would like to see replacement heads for the confererate raider, and the knights, and other early aurora kits. Some of these kits don't fit the box art, and looks very cartoony.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ask and ye shall receive (well, SOMETIMES...:thumbsup This set is for the Revell Dracula and is currently available. Sculpt by Ray Santoleri, etched brass medallion by Paul Bodensiek and plate by "Headless" Fritz Frising. I also have bagged Revell kits at a discount. Please email me at [email protected] for more info.


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

Now that I have the Fly head for the Horizon: Sean Connery, Dr. Jones kit, I'd like a good head for the Aurora Batman.
Rob
MMR


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Ask and ye shall receive (well, SOMETIMES...:thumbsup This set is for the Revell Dracula and is currently available. Sculpt by Ray Santoleri, etched brass medallion by Paul Bodensiek and plate by "Headless" Fritz Frising. I also have bagged Revell kits at a discount. Please email me at [email protected] for more info.


I have one of these for my Dracula in wip and I'm here to testify. Tis a thing of beauty! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Was way better than I coulda hoped. If you are lookin for one THIS is the one.

Regards,
MattL

PS: Frankenhead Frankenhead Frankenhead


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Brain your old buddy here. Would like to see a better 1/8 creech head ...a chris lee 1/8 dracula head and a killer glen strange 1/8 oh yea!!!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Matt, I'm glad you like it!  Tracy; there IS a Glenn Strange set from Posthumous, here is a pic of my build-up. Sculpt is by Joy and Tom, and I DO have them in stock. Set includes head, torso, arms and lettering for the tombstone.
Tom


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

apls said:


> With the wave of reissues and repops, I would like to see replacement heads for the confererate raider, and the knights, and other early aurora kits. Some of these kits don't fit the box art, and looks very cartoony.


Love to see the confederate raider/ knights heads done. They could be sort of generic, just better, more dynamic sculpts than the originals.


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey Tom I am thinking i need a full list of replacement heads you have available...any chance on that? You have my email address right. Tracy


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Tracy; John from Posthumous just sent me a catalog, but it is a series of HUGE files that I need to resize. Give me a week or two and I'll forward it.
Tom


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> Thanks, Habu. Don't want to toot my own horn, but I worked from photos of Barnabas and the Werewolf I got off the Internet to try and push them into better likenesses with paint. The point being, you're right - the heads really could be better.


Your welcome Mark. Credit where credit is well deserved! 

I'm glad that someone else agrees that the Barnabas head needs help! Happy Holidays!


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Tracy; thanks, I am VERY happy with the Gillman head. Sculpt is by Ray Santoleri (who also sculpted the Universal Monster head knockers for NECA). No plans at this time for a 1/8 Creature head, but Ray will be doing a Johnathan Frid head for the MPC/Round 2 Barnabas kit (and MAYBE a Ben Cross head as well; any interest? :thumbsup
> Tom


I also love the new MOM Gillman head that Ray has done! It would look great in 1/8 ! (hint...hint) Lol! I have one on pre order from you Tom and I have been following the thread on the Clubhouse forum where I am registered as Halloween32. Waiting on that modified MOM Creature base as well!

I'm interesed in a Ben Cross version but will it go well with the figure of Frid? I believe that Cross is taller and would hate to have to put platform shoes on Barnabas! Lol! Anyhoo...if you and Ray do one...I'l buy one!

BTW-The new head for the Aurora/Polar Mummy is fantastic and my favorite from you and Ray so far! Test Make-up Frankie is a close second!

Keep em coming! Happy Holidays!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

*replacment heads*

:thumbsup


Bwain no more said:


> Tracy; John from Posthumous just sent me a catalog, but it is a series of HUGE files that I need to resize. Give me a week or two and I'll forward it.
> Tom


Thanks Tom i will be looking forward to it! Tracy :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Personally speaking, I've always wanted a "George Reeves" head for my Aurora/Monogram Superman.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Diceman used to make a George Reeves head, don't know if it's still available or not.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Habu; I was REALLY hoping to get those Gillman heads in the mail before Christmas, but the selfserve mailing machine was out of service this morning after work and I was unable to get back before the PO closed. As for the Ben Cross head, I hadn't really thought about doing one until, by pure chance, I happened upon the complete '91 series on DVD at WalMart for ten bucks! I have watched all 12 episodes and I REALLY liked it! While I agree that Cross and Frid have two completely different body types (and the costume is NOT a perfect match), in the world of replacement parts I think it will still work. The biggest selling replacement set I have ever produced is the '54 traincar head for the Aurora Godzilla and the plastic kit is WAAAY off from the suit used in the film, which makes sense, as it was based on the '62 suit. At any rate, with Ray doing the sculpt, I think it will be a cool add-on. 
Rick; PRETTY sure you are right about the Diceman Reeves head, Ed is pretty much out of the kit business.
Tom


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Seaview said:


> Personally speaking, I've always wanted a "George Reeves" head for my Aurora/Monogram Superman.


I have one on mine.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Night-Owl said:


> Diceman used to make a George Reeves head, don't know if it's still available or not.


Not even sure if he is still in business.His site is horribly out of date.And there`s no response of messages.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Bwain no more said:


> Habu; I was REALLY hoping to get those Gillman heads in the mail before Christmas, but the selfserve mailing machine was out of service this morning after work and I was unable to get back before the PO closed. As for the Ben Cross head, I hadn't really thought about doing one until, by pure chance, I happened upon the complete '91 series on DVD at WalMart for ten bucks! I have watched all 12 episodes and I REALLY liked it! While I agree that Cross and Frid have two completely different body types (and the costume is NOT a perfect match), in the world of replacement parts I think it will still work. The biggest selling replacement set I have ever produced is the '54 traincar head for the Aurora Godzilla and the plastic kit is WAAAY off from the suit used in the film, which makes sense, as it was based on the '62 suit. At any rate, with Ray doing the sculpt, I think it will be a cool add-on.
> Rick; PRETTY sure you are right about the Diceman Reeves head, Ed is pretty much out of the kit business.
> Tom



No worries Tom. Enjoy your holiday! Good things come to those who wait. Like you said the Cross head will work with the figure I was just having too much holiday eggnog! I also thought the new series was great! Too bad the first Gulf War knocked it off the air! Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The dracula replacement head would look great on the new Moebius kit, if the scale is not off.


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

I`d really like to see a really good Kirby styled head for both the Hulk & Captain America.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Terry Beatty made both back when the PL repops of both kits came out. Unfortunately both are no longer available. But Bwain does have a cool Kirby inspired Hulk replacement head that as far as I know you can still get.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Hulk sculpt in progress mounted on a PL kit. Second pic is of the completed sculpt. Not sure where the molds are, but when it warms up a bit I could probably cast a few up. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I would love to see someone come out with a Glenn Strange Replacement head for the Horizon Frankenstein


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

The Horizon T-800 (Arnold figure), it could stand a little tweaking even though the endoskeleton head looked right inside. The rest is a little rough, it could use a little smoothing and the head itself needs to be reproportioned all over. 

~ Formerly Dyonisis - the God of being unwanted


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The Moebius Mummy. Someone did a new head for this kit that was incredible, I would love to use it on mine.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

My Frankenstein head on the mobius figure,


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tanis-uk said:


> My Frankenstein head on the mobius figure,


One Major improvement over the Original head:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

The crazy part is I used the original face which was spot on


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tanis-uk said:


> The crazy part is I used the original face which was spot on


Is it possible to make a Strange head for the Horizon kit?


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

*Dracula*

Dracula head for Aurora/Revell kits.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

wolfman66 said:


> Is it possible to make a Strange head for the Horizon kit?


What does a strange head look like?


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

BKSinAZ said:


> Dracula head for Aurora/Revell kits.


Funny you should say that that hopefully will be my next project, just finished a phantom head for the PL poto kit


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tanis-uk said:


> What does a strange head look like?


Glenn Strange aka Frankenstein Monster from House of Frankenstein:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

I always thought that head was based on glen strange, If I could get the head or a decent copy I could try to reproduce his features


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tanis-uk said:


> I always thought that head was based on glen strange, If I could get the head or a decent copy I could try to reproduce his features


You mean alter the existing sculpt or create one from scratch?


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

To match the kit its always handy to have the original


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

*hulk sculpt*

i would like one if your going to cast some

jim


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Tanis-uk said:


> To match the kit its always handy to have the original


To alter the head and only do it as a one shot for yourself thats :dude:.But if you plan on making copies ahhh going to pass on it personal pieves that have with something like that and please take no offense as its just my feeling's about it.But my suggestion would be since the horizon franky is 1/6 scale roughly 12 inches tall.Just grab some reference material of Strange as the Monster as there is plenty of pics out there of him and sculpt it from scratch:thumbsup:


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

no offence taken, I was only going to do it as a one shot for you I would have changed it and sent it back, The way some of these messages read it sounds like I want to recast that couldnt be further from the truth, infact One of the originals that I worked on has been recast and is on ebay, unfortunatly theres not a lot I can do about it, I used to own a studio, when my wife became blind I gave it up to become her carer, now to keep me busy I model again and yes i do resculpt parts for friends new heads etc, I make no money from it just the p&p i use it as a form of therapy, 1/6 scale varies a lot, many years ago I painted the horizon Frankenstein for a collector, unfortunatly his was stolen along with many other pieces so I have no access to the original anymore, The mobius head I gave to a friend and I will do that again. but in the mean time I will sculpt a bust of strange and see how it goes if people like it.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Is the a replacement head for Polar Lights Phantom? It does look better than the head that came with it.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

yes for the polar lights


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I picked up a replacement head for the PL Phantom a month or two ago from a guy on here. The replacement is heads above the one that came with the kit. It looks just like the classic box art Lon Cheney head and will make a significant difference to the finished model.

Bob K.


----------



## Tanis-uk (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats what I love about the hobby, years ago friends would make new parts etc and swap with each other, its a great hobby and should be fun


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

Bwain no more said:


> Here is a pic of the Hulk sculpt in progress mounted on a PL kit. Second pic is of the completed sculpt. Not sure where the molds are, but when it warms up a bit I could probably cast a few up. :thumbsup:
> Tom


if you are going to cast the hulk head i would really like one 


thanks 

jim


----------

